# Planting for bees



## bender797 (Jan 15, 2013)

is anybody going to plant flowers or any special crops just for their bees? im going to plant a few different types of flowers this year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We planted Koren box woods in one garden border and around the honey house. One of the earlest blooming plants in the spring that our bees just cover. We also have a couple Hypercum bushes that bloom mid July the bees like. Lots of Asters fpor fall food alond with Autum Joy sedum also a late bloomer the bees love.

 Al


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

We always have bee balm around the garden, they like it and so does the garden.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

So far, I've planted 10 American Linden trees and 2 Evodia trees. Would like to palnt more Evodia, commonly known as Bee bee trees.

We have lots of willow here for early spring pollen.


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

Would fruit trees be good bee food? Along with different flowers and trees.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Planting for the bees doesn't do much. I bought wildflower seed to plant about 3 acres worth. I asked the give inspector and he said that it may help, but about the only way to make a real difference is to have 20 acre minimum planted.


----------



## NCGarden (Jan 21, 2013)

I planted a number of "bee friendly" things - overall, the things they liked best were among the things I planted for me, not them. Number one on the bee hit parade was the basil. There was never a daylight moment my basil plants were not covered. Numbers two and three were blackberries and the borage.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Last year my zucchini and sunflowers were always ALWAYS full of honeybees! I am going to plant a lot of extra sunflowers this year just for the bees


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

between last year and this year about four or five acres of sweet clover mixed with wild asters and goldenrod.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

We usually plant several acres of sunflowers, buckwheat, clover.. but they love my herb garden and all the hollies that grow near the house as well as the ones that grow in the woods..


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

Usingmyrights said:


> Planting for the bees doesn't do much. I bought wildflower seed to plant about 3 acres worth. I asked the give inspector and he said that it may help, but about the only way to make a real difference is to have 20 acre minimum planted.


Every little bit helps -:nanner:

âUnless someone like you cares a whole awful lot,
Nothing is going to get better. It's not.â 
&#8213; Dr. Seuss


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our bees like Mothers wart, and nearly all the mint family and hypercum blooms

 Al


----------

